

Jeff Bezos's Top Leadership Lessons - beza1e1
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2012/04/04/bezos-tips/

======
paulhauggis
I really don't like Amazon. Why?

They treat marketplace sellers like garbage and they make up 30%+ of their
yearly profits.

Customer is king, which means that if they file an A-Z claim (Amazon's dispute
system), they win in 99.9% of the time. The customer gets a refund and gets to
keep your product.

You are required to have a 30-day return policy (which is perfectly fine), but
if a customer wants to return something 6 months after they purchased it, they
will win an A-Z claim if they file it.

I know a seller that lost a claim a year after the fact. I can't imagine Best
buy accepting a return on a book a year after it was purchased. Amazon doesn't
even do this themselves.

They've taken the Google approach and run their entire seller help center
using automated responses with nobody actually on the other end.

It's sickening that they can keep this position. They treat their workers and
sellers worse than anyone, yet people just don't seem to care.

Ebay, with all of their problems, is actually much better. They are much more
fair to their sellers.

